# Sunday 15th October



## Tereza (Aug 15, 2021)

And am back nine months later. Got lost and forgot this site.

I need help.  I need a Buddy to speak to every day, someone who can encourage me to loose weight.
Is there anyone living in the Rickmansworth, Three Rivers, Watford areas? we dont have a diabetes group here and it would be nice to speak to someone nearer home.

I spend most of my time seated because there is nothing else to do.
I paint, watch a lot of on line movies (I dont have tv) read, overeat..... 
Only exercise I get is walking to the close by co-op for food stuffs, or help out a bit at the New Hope charity shop in New Road.
Am 80 years old, get forgetful at times, and am grossly overweight. Help.

To make things worse I am a vegetarian (an egg is not a vegetable, it is genetically a chicken)  Lots of lovely vegetarian stuff out there..... chips, toast with butter and Marmite, crisps, ice cream, cream with fruit salad....... etc. And cheese, anything with cheese.

Any takers to be my buddy?
Please?


----------



## Vonny (Aug 15, 2021)

Hi Tereza, I've responded to your message. As I'm "oop north" I can't be a local buddy, but happy to try and help via FB/Messenger. Hope you find someone closer to home as well xx


----------

